# Sexiest Person Contest



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

Alright it's late here and i'm bored so i'm gonna have the sexiest person on the forum contest BUT there will be a top male winner and a top female winner you go through the pics here on the forum: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6398

i know you all might not be in here feel welcome to post your pic in here then everyone picks their 

top 10 men  
top ten wemon 
then we add up who got the most votes for top 10
then we put those top 10 in a poll and people vote for the winner  

any questions?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> any questions?




Yeah...can I add my new pics before we start?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

i have no problem with that  you were already in my top 10

BUT i have to be in yours


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...can I add my new pics before we start?



of course you can, especially if they the naked ones.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> of course you can, especially if they the naked ones.




Have you been talking to kuso?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> of course you can, especially if they the naked ones.


I agree, any changes W8 makes to those picture MUST be nude pictures.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been talking to kuso?



I swear....I didn`t say a thing!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I swear....I didn`t say a thing!!!!!!!




Must've been DP then


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Hell if we have to compete against VENUS and CLP and now LESLIE,  I definitely want a different pic... at least I might have a chance to make the top ten then.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Must've been DP then



Baby, wasn't me!  

I "wood" never share a sexy, sizzling, super hot nude picture of you with anyone! 

Hypothetically speaking, of course! 


DP


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm gonna win cause I'm bloody sexy!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

LMFAO!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

I WAS going to go eat lunch...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have any pics in there! I will have to take  some so that maybe I could be in the contest too!!! (HEY B~ We do have something W8 don't have..... breast) But even with that..it would Be SUPER hard to beat her!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

I dunno, Boobies go a long way with me!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

Although, there's nothing like a good set of legs! especially if they're wraped around your head! heheheh 

Opps wrong forum.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I don't have any pics in there! I will have to take  some so that maybe I could be in the contest too!!! (HEY B~ We do have something W8 don't have..... breast) But even with that..it would Be SUPER hard to beat her!



Super Hard and Beat her in the same sentence! LMAO! Princess has a pornal side!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Super Hard and Beat her in the same sentence! LMAO! Princess has a pornal side!!


Oh yeah she does... she just usually chooses to unlesh it on her new hubby


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I dunno, Boobies go a long way with me!
> 
> 
> Although, there's nothing like a good set of legs!




True and True!! And BF has some hot legs!!!!  (sorry Fade!)


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Oh yeah she does... she just usually chooses to unlesh it on her new hubby



Poor guy! LOL!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I don't have any pics in there! I will have to take  some so that maybe I could be in the contest too!!! (HEY B~ We do have something W8 don't have..... breast) But even with that..it would Be SUPER hard to beat her!



I think I'll put my pics up last after that comment, lol...gotta pick the SEXIEST ones I have now


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Crash, I hope you dont mind me making 2 suggestions.  Top 10 is too difficult, top 3 or 5 at the most.  Second, since this is a SEXIEST contest and not a best bod contest (very diff) you may only vote for a member of the opposite sex.  I will not be please with Kuso voting for me.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I'll put my pics up last after that comment, lol...gotta pick the SEXIEST ones I have now


At least you have those great abs!!!  I can't compete in that area... yet


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Ya, I do have a pornal side to me...lol!!!
B's right though..try to keep for the hubby! 

Scotty~ Glad to hear that boobies can go a long way!! Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I think I'll put my pics up last after that comment, lol...gotta pick the SEXIEST ones I have now



TOTALLY AGREE W/ her!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, there aren't a lot of women in that list....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

I dunno TP... I think 10 is a good number  

Once all the pics are submitted... sounds like a good poll for DJD... one for the ladies who have submitted pics and one for the guys.

What do ya think???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I still think ten is TOO many, its much easier to narrow down....how about 5?  There aren't even 10 women in there!

Don't worry B, you'll make my list!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Whatever you guys want... maybe we could take a poll   I just think there are more than 5 sexy women at IM.com and I don't want anyone to get their feelings hurt 

But the list needs to be modified.  Princess and Leslie aren't even in there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

There are plenty of sexy woman....the contest is for the sexiest.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Think I'll make a new collage...


----------



## dino (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't put me in the contest........I'm not sexy like those hot mamas Leslie, w8, Princess, butterfly, V etc.........

But maybe I can be in the men's contest instead...lol


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

I think if you guys do this : 

You need a NEW picture thread
An alotted time frame memebrs can post their pics. 
Then the thread should be CLOSED> 
and then...
David can create a POLL with an alotted time frame for votes.(how do we stop duplicate votes though?)
Tally it up then we have our finalists......


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Don't put me in the contest........I'm not sexy like those hot mamas Leslie, w8, Princess, butterfly, V etc.........
> 
> But maybe I can be in the men's contest instead...lol




Sure you are!!! Just put on that sexy black thong and take us a pic with a big smile and I'll bet my money you'll win!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2002)

Not that I have a shot in hell next to w8 and Les but what kind of pics are we talking bout here?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> But the list needs to be modified.  Princess and Leslie aren't even in there.


Thats because I haven't found there's yet or they haven't posted them here for me to add them to the list: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7360

Anybody that wants to add/change there pics can either put them in the above thread or pm/email them to me or one of the other mods in the pic forum and I/we can add them to the main IM picture thread.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Not that I have a shot in hell next to w8 and Les but what kind of pics are we talking bout here?



Hey Mochy, I have an idea!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Hey Mochy, I have an idea!!


If your thinking what I'm thinkin, she'd be sure to win!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Ya!! Les And I are not on there!  
I think B Is right, 10 is a good number!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I think if you guys do this :
> 
> You need a NEW picture thread
> ...


Each member can only vote in a poll once, it's something built into the code... and it'll total the votes for us!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> If your thinking what I'm thinkin, she'd be sure to win!!



Not sure what your thinking, but if you knew what I was thinking, you couldn't stand it!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Mochy - SEXY PICS... I think Crashman's intent was to vote on sexy pics not neccessarily who's the fitess pics.


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I still think ten is TOO many, its much easier to narrow down....how about 5?  There aren't even 10 women in there!
> 
> Don't worry B, you'll make my list!


How can ten hotties be too many?? 

Not gay are you???


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Mochy - SEXY PICS... I think Crashman's intent was to vote on sexy pics not neccessarily who's the fitess pics.



Who said Mochy wasn't sexy?? There are tons on here that are sexy! It would be a HARD decision!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Who said Mochy wasn't sexy?? There are tons on here that are sexy! It would be a HARD decision!


I never said Mochy wasn't sexy 

She just asked what kind of pics to post...


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 6, 2002)

No offence to any of the other ladies on the board, but obviously w8lifter wins this one hands down!


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

I think Butterfly wins.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I never said Mochy wasn't sexy
> 
> She just asked what kind of pics to post...



Ok just checking.....btw, I think you are near the top!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

There really is no way to come up with a poll of the 10 sexiet people. There would be 100 different possible outcomes. Why do they have to be in the list of pics, can't we just vote on all IM members and then PM our list to an impartial judge to tally the votes up and post the results.


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll have a poll snicker snicker for the ten sexiest females.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Fade I didn't say it was too many hotties, I said it was to many to vote on....they can all still be there!


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, ok. I was starting to worry.


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I think Butterfly wins.



Ha ha! Ok, point  taken.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

My take...

Any IM.com member that would like to participate will have a week or so to post pic(s) in a new thread... one for the ladies and then one for the men.

Then after the alloted time has expired... everyone can list 5 or 10 of the participants as their favorites... someone will have to total the votes...

...wonder if Prince you make a poll like thing where you could rank people...  OH PRINCE!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't vote, I'd have several life threatening heart attacks along the way.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I can use all my new Sexy Lingerie from my wedding!!!  Can we take pics in that?????


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No offence to any of the other ladies on the board, but obviously w8lifter wins this one hands down!



 Spank you baby 

Is there a limit on the number of new pics we can post? I have a lot


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I can use all my new Sexy Lingerie from my wedding!!!  Can we take pics in that?????



Dg chokes on his drink..................Oh please! Yes!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

I think I will just play it safe and say "You are all sexy, you go gals"


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2002)

Wimp!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

haha... I like to think of it as spinally challenged.


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I think if you guys do this :
> 
> You need a NEW picture thread
> ...



A member can only vote once!  I've tried to vote on my own polls more than once!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

K, so butterfly has the best idea that i saw, it's like she was reading my mind  hope she didn't see what i was thinking about....................


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Don't put me in the contest........I'm not sexy like those hot mamas Leslie, w8, Princess, butterfly, V etc.........
> 
> But maybe I can be in the men's contest instead...lol



You better stop with that nonsense, Dino!  Your a hottie, trust me, don't make me start  poll on you!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Alright it's late here and i'm bored so i'm gonna have the sexiest person on the forum contest BUT there will be a top male winner and a top female winner you go through the pics here on the forum:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6398
> ...



*Before we start this, shouldn't we have categories?* 

Rather than just having the top 10 hottest males and females, why not categorize faces, bodyparts etc.  (no, not those parts either!) Since this is a BB forum.

For example:  

Top Sexiest Male and Female
Do 2nd and 3rd.  Then, list the aftermentions 

Males

1st place- MMAFITER
2nd Place- Dr. Pain
3rd. Place- Prince

Aftermentions: Dero, Kuso, Crashman etc.

Make sure you have other cool categories:

Best Face, Best Smile, Best legs, etc.....
Make that a 1st place and a runner up only

As for Polling it, I wouldn't suggest that! (Wow!  Me of all people saying that!)  We have to keep it confidential and appoint someone to tally the votes through PM  ONLY!  (Hello Mr. Owner!!! Prince!!!    ) That way, everyone won't be waysided and persuaded due to the majority rule or popularity.

NOW how does that sound??


----------



## NickB (Sep 6, 2002)

If fat were still hip, i'd be number 1.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

sexiest person not best body cause no way in hell i'd win that lol


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'm gonna win cause I'm bloody sexy!!



And my "STAR WARZ " pic was bad!  That's right up there, Scotty!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh please the guys have no chance agaisnt "Super PB"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

yes i do, i have Kripto-crash


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Spank you baby
> ...



In your case, you need to show all the pictures!!!  

Whooo -hooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 6, 2002)

i just want to add to this thread by saying, bald men are sexy too, dam it.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 7, 2002)

I hate to sneak in with what is going to sound like a really kiss ass statement, but............I absolutley can't pick, everyone of the women in the pictures I have viewed are to damn sexy how do you get handed a pile of gold and get told you can only pick one??? Where were these pictures when I was hitting puberty, it certainly would have sped the process up!! I can't pick therefore no vote, or rather a vote for all!!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i just want to add to this thread by saying, bald men are sexy too, dam it.



The Vin Diesel, Stone Cold movement is highly favored these past years!  You have way of a better ranking then some of us very long haired fellows such as myself!

So, you WILL submit a photo of yourself for some categories, right Tank??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

well short hair and sideburns are the sexiest


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 7, 2002)

Well I will enjoy the viewing but in NO WAY will be in the running .. I just cannot compete against BF,W8,V,Les,Mochy,Dino,GG.. Damn.. I am going back into hiding.. Shiat! its sucks ..no wonder only an old man would marry me.. dammit. 

I cannot wait to see it all set up! You Ladies are all gorgeous!!! Its will be a tight Competition... 

Good Luck to ya All.. 

Erilay'a


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Well I will enjoy the viewing but in NO WAY will be in the running .. I just cannot compete against BF,W8,V,Les,Mochy,Dino,GG.. Damn.. I am going back into hiding.. Shiat! its sucks ..no wonder only an old man would marry me.. dammit.
> 
> I cannot wait to see it all set up! You Ladies are all gorgeous!!! Its will be a tight Competition...
> ...



Screw that noise, enter your picture! 

DP


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Well I will enjoy the viewing but in NO WAY will be in the running .. I just cannot compete against BF,W8,V,Les,Mochy,Dino,GG.. Damn.. I am going back into hiding.. Shiat! its sucks ..no wonder only an old man would marry me.. dammit.
> 
> I cannot wait to see it all set up! You Ladies are all gorgeous!!! Its will be a tight Competition...
> ...



That is NOT the Erilaya I know and certainly I did NOT see that posted!  C'mon Eril'!  Your gorgeous... submit the picture!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

ya what david said (shamless attemp to whore some posts and suck up lol)


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> *Before we start this, shouldn't we have categories?*
> ...


*Let me further add that if we do categories such as "best legs", that only the legs can be shown!  And, only Prince will really know who it is.  Just a suggestion.*


----------



## sawheet (Sep 7, 2002)

To hard to choose, so many beatifull women here


----------



## ZECH (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Screw that noise, enter your picture!
> ...



I agree Eri! Enter that pic!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> To hard to choose, so many beatifull women here



They are ALL beautiful indeed, but we MUST do this.  It IS going to BE fun!  Plus, I'd like to see who has the best legs, Best Chest, Best biceps/triceps etc....

Even saying a category for best smile, best eyes..... sound good?

I'm ready to vote!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 7, 2002)

Sexy is an attitude and confidence as well, that is going to be hard to pick from a picture.  How a woman carries herself and acts would be the tiebreaker.


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Sexy is an attitude and confidence as well, that is going to be hard to pick from a picture.  How a woman carries herself and acts would be the tiebreaker.



Well, sexy will have to equal physical beauty for now.  I think all the gals and guys have a great attitude here (this isn't mm.com) and confidence is a given.  So, since we know this already, it comes down to physical!

PS.  We're not  doing Ms. America, here!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2002)

You know all this talk about the women doing this sexiest person contest BUT, I don't see any men jumping at this opportunity.   HMMMMM


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> You know all this talk about the women doing this sexiest person contest BUT, I don't see any men jumping at this opportunity.   HMMMMM



Were in!  I do have to get some new pictures of myself rather than pictures of me standing with other girls!  

Monday should tell a different story bc/ that's when everyone will be on.  We'll have to see who has pictures (updated ones) or who can have new pictures redone!  I ordered a "freakin" digital camera which hasn't come yet so I'm going to have to buy a new one and have it sent priority!  

I think the categories should be done by the end of this week.  All pictures sent in on the last week of this month!  That should be ample enough time!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 8, 2002)

dino will *ALWAYS *  get my vote.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> dino will *ALWAYS *  get my vote.




Aw...that's sweet


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I think if you guys do this :
> 
> You need a NEW picture thread
> ...



Leslies ideas the best !!
Dont stuff around doin body parts! It's takin you guys 3 frikin pages to make no choice already. 
Make 2 threads in members pics 1 for Da girls 1 for da boys then only people who want to be in are in. There are a lot of non current members in scottys thread so doing this will eliminate that.
Post as many pics as you want (w8  ) 
The origin of the thread was for the sexiest person and that doesnt always mean that he or she will have the best bod, I'd take a female with a cool attitude and an ok bod over a hot woman thats a total bitch any day!!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> 
> Leslies ideas the best !!
> ...




Fuking Ditto! Make a decision and get it going people, LOL! And not so complicated....open a thread, post your pics, then make a poll based on who's entered pics.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Fuking Ditto! Make a decision and get it going people, LOL! And not so complicated....open a thread, post your pics, then make a poll based on who's entered pics.


  I lub u w8  
*Do it Scotty do it now!!*


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 8, 2002)

If someone does it please feel free to move my pics, those are the latest and I have no new "sexy" ones, but I'll let those stand and get abused....


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

What ever happened to this contest???
Did we have it yet?


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

you killed it!  

Just kidding.  It's a mystery to me.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 4, 2003)

i became a member, so everyone else just quit


----------



## Crono1000 (May 4, 2003)

actually, I believe what really happened is that this thread got so popular that Crashman used his connections and hosted it as a new television show on ABC.


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i became a member, so everyone else just quit


        
Man it hurts!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 4, 2003)

I got lazy i needa really start it huh?


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

Hmmm,we'de have to take some members outta retirement!!!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

i think Cronno needs to pull Titi out of MIA and plaster her picture up there in this contest!

PS.  Bathing suits are very accepted here!

Crash will want nude though so.....


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmm,we'de have to take some members outta retirement!!!



You need two categories then.


All time

and Current!!!

It's only fair!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You need two categories then.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup,we's thinking da same thang!!!!!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

get cracking Dero and Crash!!


----------



## butterfly (May 5, 2003)

I think this contest died b/c most of us were afraid their may be some hurt feelings in the end...


----------



## Dero (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think this contest died b/c most of us were afraid their may be some hurt feelings in the end...


Ah,I see...I was doing some reading of old posting and the subject just dropped ,NOW I understand why...
It makes sense.
Thanx B.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you killed it!
> 
> Just kidding.  It's a mystery to me.



Actually, it looks like I killed it.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, it looks like I killed it.



Yeah you did, ya yankee bastard!  It's a good thing though....Me and AlBob would've sweeped it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yeah you did, ya yankee bastard!  It's a good thing though....Me and AlBob would've sweeped it!



ya you woulda sweeped last  there would of been no comp for that


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

Well I never! Searching for Crashman's pics..........


----------



## Lightman009 (May 5, 2003)

Nike_Girl is the money! Thats my vote for the women.


----------



## MJ23 (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya you woulda sweeped last  there would of been no comp for that



Crash -

I saw ur picture AND

I thought the competition is for the Sexiest


Now a Fruity contest.. I can definitely see you in the top 3...


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

Crash would win sexiest male pose!


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

(In his best Rupe Hall voice)....Crashchild!....You is Missuh Buffedness!


----------



## firestorm (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...can I add my new pics before we start?



Hell if W8 is in this contest,, then I"m out!!!  I can't compete with that?
Why not save some time here and just pronounce her the winner now and get it over with?   hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Pffft...  My moneys on J'Bo


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Nike_Girl is the money! Thats my vote for the women.



Aww.. Thank's..


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Ohhh yeah.... i forgot about Jen.... Now im all confused


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hell if W8 is in this contest,, then I"m out!!!  I can't compete with that?
> Why not save some time here and just pronounce her the winner now and get it over with?   hahahaha




I think there are two separate categories there, FS!

So ENTER!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hell if W8 is in this contest,, then I"m out!!!  I can't compete with that?
> Why not save some time here and just pronounce her the winner now and get it over with?   hahahaha


See now that's why this contest is NOT going to work... you guys already have your minds made up


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

i choose Alex Trebek


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

I was goin' to vote for DP.    
(I bet he was too)


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hell if W8 is in this contest,, then I"m out!!!  I can't compete with that?
> Why not save some time here and just pronounce her the winner now and get it over with?   hahahaha




Not to take anything away from w8 but I think with the many new people including the ones that have been here for awhile... this contest would not be a landslide or predetermined... it's open game!

Someone start this!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> See now that's why this contest is NOT going to work... you guys already have your minds made up



NO KIDDING BUTTERFLY! 
They don't give anyone a chance


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2003)

My choice would be a lady that was here last year.

This lady was the most beautiful on the inside as well as the outside. She was the sweetest, kindest, most beautiful lady that I have ever had the pleasure of knowing.

She was also the most gorgeous lady I have seen.

That would be Leslie  

My second place on the same criteria would be Princess


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

I miss Leslie, too


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2003)

Me too...

And if this contest was going,BUTTerfly you definatly would get my vote,you  

  



Hiya Fade!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Me too...
> 
> And if this contest was going,BUTTerfly you definatly would get my vote,you
> ...


WOW!  Thanks Dero 

Don't worry about fade... all his internet time is spent looking at paintball stuff


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2003)

Oh,OK!!!
How's my cutie doing????
Where will we meet and    

Yes dance,you tango?


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

I'm so-so... gotta go get Cory from football practice in a sec.  Since fade is way on Stacey's side of town seeing his little boy, Cory and I got a date!!!  That'll make me feel better 

Tango???  Don't you mean two-step


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2003)

Yea,dat's wat I meant...








Hmmm,back to work


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

yeah, Texas, son! two steppin' yahoo'in, sawdust on the floor kinda dancing!


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

with Dero and his walker i wonder who will lead that dance


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Crash would win sexiest male pose!



Fug ya i would


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Crash -
> 
> I saw ur picture AND
> ...





well i'd see you in uh first? ya first


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> (In his best Rupe Hall voice)....Crashchild!....You is Missuh Buffedness!




in you momma's best voice "Oh crash"    i tried right?


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

thanks ris... i am staying outta this one...til i get my photo shoot pics back from the beach that is...


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

You have my vote, J'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

thanks...


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> That would be Leslie
> 
> My second place on the same criteria would be Princess



Oh WOW!!! THANKS CRAIG!!!!!!   You made me smile HUGE!!! Seconds not bad, ehhh!!


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2003)

I MISS LESLIE TOOOO!!!! 

AND BRITNEY!! What happend To brit??? Anyone Know??


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh WOW!!! THANKS CRAIG!!!!!!   You made me smile HUGE!!! Seconds not bad, ehhh!!



You are very welcome sweetie.   

You are a very gorgeous lady, and I have a pic of you in a bikini to prove it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You are a very gorgeous lady, and I have a pic of you in a bikini to prove it.



And just where would that be Mr. Craig?


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i miss leslie too. she was my whorin buddy.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> And just where would that be Mr. Craig?



Arrggh, I just went looking for it and I can't find it. I just got a new computer at work and it must have gotten deleted. She was in a pool on her honeymoon in her bikini. I think it must still be in her journal. I will go find it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

Oh ... I remember that pic ...


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

Phew, found it   Page 59


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

JBO hands down, look at the avi, but her personality and attitute propel her to the top of my list.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

you are too sawheet....thanks....i am touched


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Your touching yourself, cool.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Your touching yourself, cool.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

no...that isnt what i said...


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

why there is no carbs in that J.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

your a knob.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

what are you going to do to my knob??


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> what are you going to do to my knob??



If she is carb depleted, I don't think I would let her anywhere near it.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

She could try to turn it right off!!!!!  pop goes the weasel


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

btw i am fine today...no carbs...no problem....i am not touching your knob btw...so stop being a perv.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

AWW you know I love ya!!   lak of carbs cannot keep a woman down!  I know your doing fine today, can read it in your posts.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

I think the sexiest guy at IM is fade 


duh


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

Sexiest lady... that's a bit tougher... it's between Venus, Leslie, and Lina!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

and Stacey, FitGirl, Miss LeDix, J'Bo, w8, nikegurl, Erilaya, katie, esmeralda, buff_tat2d_chick...


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

and Mandypumpkin, Scorpio Gurl, Shape8, Dino, Muscle Girl, SusiQ, Nike_Girl, Sosunni, CLPgold...


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

And you!


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And you!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

Ohh mi god... craig that picture is H ORRRRRIBLE..that! YUCK


But thanks


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

GOOO BUTTERFLY!!  

YOU my dear are The sexiest!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> If she is carb depleted, I don't think I would let her anywhere near it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ohh mi god... craig that picture is H ORRRRRIBLE..that! YUCK
> 
> 
> But thanks



you...aren't...referring..to the pink bikini in the pool? That is a great shot of you!
Do not be silly!


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Sexiest Person Contest*

Damn,  you gals take things too Literally!!!  It was just a JOKE and a compliment tossed at W8!!!  Ok no more jokes from me if your all going to be so darn stuffy!!!!!

And to be honest,, I think I'm hella hot and know I would win thus I'm not entering!!!   



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NO KIDDING BUTTERFLY!
> They don't give anyone a chance


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think the sexiest guy at IM is CRASH
> 
> 
> duh



you really think so?


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you really think so?



Your lovin' that aren't ya?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

you'll never understand how much


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

What's up Crash??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

nothin...nursin a sunburn


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

u??


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

Got a sunblister! :


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

i want a sun burn.... hopefully it will be HOT out this weekend for the shoot and then i can tan my buns. hehe.


----------



## Fade (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> GOOO BUTTERFLY!!
> 
> YOU my dear are The sexiest!!!


I agree


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I agree




 You are both prejudice.  Your votes don't count.


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> You are both prejudice.  Your votes don't count.


I don't remember the rules saying that spouses couldn't vote for each other


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i want a sun burn.... hopefully it will be HOT out this weekend for the shoot and then i can tan my buns. hehe.




I can make your buns tan but it won't be from the sun!


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't remember the rules saying that spouses couldn't vote for each other


 

   You're right... Carry on.


----------



## MJ23 (May 12, 2003)

I vote for me anway 

and for the sexiest female...

Hummm 

Hell I cannot decide, 

Butterfly, Jbo', Lina, send me a PM with your best pictures so I can make an informed decision


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I can make your buns tan but it won't be from the sun!




  


Get a room!


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Phew, found it   Page 59


Did she take it out??? I don't see it.


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2003)

J'bo, if ya want to cum to NC, you can use my tanning bed( FOR FREE!!!)


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

yadee yadee dee yah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

I'm actully gonna start this....WHO WANTS TO BE IN IT??????

 i'm gonna make a poll thread with everyones names in it. you vote no one can see who voted who and no one will have hurt feelins


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

yeah and don't forget that they need pictures


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

ya that too


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I'm actully gonna start this....WHO WANTS TO BE IN IT??????
> 
> i'm gonna make a poll thread with everyones names in it. you vote no one can see who voted who and no one will have hurt feelins



You guys are a bunch of talkers....if your gonna do it...just do it and stop talking about it already.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

well i wanna know who to put on the list


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

put all the active members on the list.....men....they cant do anything without women.....never can get organized....damn.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

you can be my assitant j'bo ....active members?.....


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

active members...people that come to the site and post silly.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

but thts alota people  as my assitant i would like you to make one of those


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

assistant hey...well i wont have pics to post til after next weekend..


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

we can start it then


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

actully should we start a thread where everyone who wants to be in the contest posts their pics?(they could post old ones)  then we wouldn't have to find everyones names


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

blah blah blah...just do it already...and what is this "we" business...i never agreed to be your assistant you sneeky monkey.


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You guys are a bunch of talkers....if your gonna do it...just do it and stop talking about it already.




Yeah Crash... you guys!  All three of ya. 

Sober Crash
Funny Crash
Drunk Crash


Get CRACKING!


----------



## firestorm (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I vote for me anway
> 
> and for the sexiest female...
> ...



Your better off not deciding there MJ, I made one positive comment about one gal and all the rest almost scratched my eyes out.   If you vote for a female on here don't use your real name.  The others get rather jealous.


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your better off not deciding there MJ, I made one positive comment about one gal and all the rest almost scratched my eyes out.   If you vote for a female on here don't use your real name.  The others get rather jealous.




What??  That's why it should be a poll and no post!  Keep it anonymous!  What do you think?  Uh-oh, we left this in the hands of Crash?


----------



## firestorm (May 12, 2003)

Yeaaa no sheeit David,, you remember the "joke" I made regarding Not entering agains  W8?  Well 2 gals got all twisted over that little compliment to her.  So with that said your right it needs to be a POLL. No names  so that none of the loosers will be pissed at you for not voting for them.


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

no one gets offended...so chill and make then effin pole already...


----------



## firestorm (May 12, 2003)

hahaha  at J.Bo.  I agree with you about getting the Poll going but look back a few pages and you will see 2 gals did get a bit jealous or offended or whatever.


----------



## firestorm (May 12, 2003)

Oh and this is me being Chill. How Chilled do you think someone by the name "fire" can possibly get girl????


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh and this is me being Chill. How Chilled do you think someone by the name "fire" can possibly get girl????



they've got cremes for that, my friend..


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2003)

i finally did it. now go enter!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=17727


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

congratulations, crack!  You better enter yourself!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha  at J.Bo.  I agree with you about getting the Poll going but look back a few pages and you will see 2 gals did get a bit jealous or offended or whatever.


I know you're not talking about me here... 

There are sooo many sexy people here and since everyone has different ideas about what is sexy, it's just going to turn out to be a popularity contest.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know you're not talking about me here...
> 
> There are sooo many sexy people here and since everyone has different ideas about what is sexy, it's just going to turn out to be a popularity contest.



Yep, I will agree with that.


----------



## firestorm (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> they've got cremes for that, my friend..



Hell NOOOO  I like it hot bother!!  You know what they say,, If you can't take the heat then get out of the kitchen.   With that said, if certain people don't like my comments,,,  tuff shit, live with it, leave it, ignore it or kiss my....    .........


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Hey buddy!
How's things?
I'm guess u are at work too?
What a waste of a GREAT Saturday night...
 

How's the shoulder?


----------



## firestorm (May 17, 2003)

Hey pal,, yea  I'm at F#$King work and yes it is a waiste of a Saturday night.   I'm really tired this evening.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

I'm actually awake..damn..


It was 70 something out today...slept thru most of it..

It is still nice outside..and I am in this ....reciculated air..basement, secure...no window having building...


----------



## firestorm (May 17, 2003)

Ditto. No windows here either. That is the life of us computer geeks.


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

No windows= suck!

Damn, you need to hire interns there FS.  Ummnnn.. hot female interns!!  Maybe you go explain  a  "Hard drive" to her!


----------



## firestorm (May 17, 2003)

Hi David! How are you this fine evening?????   Regarding the window thing,, I'm on my way outta here for a few minutes.  Want to go outside and get some air to hopefully wake me up a bit.  be back soon fellas.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

heh heh...I'm about to go and get my steak to eat....

and back to the windowless 'cell'...


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi David! How are you this fine evening?????   Regarding the window thing,, I'm on my way outta here for a few minutes.  Want to go outside and get some air to hopefully wake me up a bit.  be back soon fellas.



Hey FS!  Sorry I missed ya but I crashed!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> heh heh...I'm about to go and get my steak to eat....
> 
> and back to the windowless 'cell'...




I'm going to go toa diner and let them cook for me!  In about 15 mins

Then off to the swap shop, today.  Fuck the beach!  oops... wrong thread!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

Hey david Pay per view on tonight. If you want the link let me know
I'll PM it to you when I get it.


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

d'oh!!!!  I wish I was on DSL!  

I certainly would've taken you up on the offer!

Hey any news on your request of you know what??  (PM me!)


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

What are you on a telephone line?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

was'sup, FS!
how's my east coast bro!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> What are you on a telephone line?




Ummmnn.....no??  But I ran out the door to do my Sunday routine duties!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

You didn't miss much. I don't thnk Judgement Day was all that great.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

so....did they take the mask off of Hulk? er..I mean Mr. America?


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

yeah... can you post the results there, FS????


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

The Hulks mask remained in tact.


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

Brock Lesner beat Big Show in the stretcher match. 

Kevin Nash beat HHH due to disqualification but retains belt (can't loose belt due to disqualification)  Nash beat the Hell out of HHH power bombing him through the announcers table at the end of match.  HHH not moving very much afterwards.  Nash looked very good.  

Christian won the battle of Royal (cheated) Ref was down Booker T tossed him out of the ring and Pat Patterson was about to hand him the title belt when christian hit booker with the belt or some crap then pushed him out of the ring.  Ref came too and only saw christian in the ring making him the winner. (lame)

Jazz retained the belt in a 4 way match. Trish Stratus was the last gal in the ring. Jazz pinned her to win. 

Swimsuit compitiion was good.  Gals in thongs. Torrie beat Sable but torrie kissed Sable on the lips at the end.  hot lesbo action  hahahaha

French guys beat Scott Steiner and Test in tag match

FBI and John Cena beat Rhyno,Benoit,and spanky

Eddie Guerrero and Tajiri defeated Team Engle in the Ladder match to win the Tag Team Championship belts.

Mr. America(Hogan) beat Piper.

And I believe that was about it!!!!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> 
> Jazz retained the belt in a 4 way match. Trish Stratus was the last gal in the ring. Jazz pinned her to win.
> ...


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

I hate those French guys!!  There GAY!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

you guys are funny. talking about these characters like women gabb about soap operas....so cute...hehehe.


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

smirking.... it IS our soap opera!  Way beter than Days of our lives!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i haven't watched wrestling in months


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

well get cracking!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i have ju-jitsu when it's on


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

Jiu Jitsu

there is a tournament for that??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

you'd be suprised it's also called submission wrestling


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

mmnnnn... all for you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

haha have you ever tried it? it fuggin hard!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you guys are funny. talking about these characters like women gabb about soap operas....so cute...hehehe.



Hahaha  yea I know J'B.  I hear ya.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know you're not talking about me here...
> 
> There are sooo many sexy people here and since everyone has different ideas about what is sexy, it's just going to turn out to be a popularity contest.



To be totally honest with you BF,, I don't remember who ragged on me nor does it really matter who it was.  I just don't think it was very nice.
I meant no harm with my statement and it was an obvious compliment to whoever I said it to (don't remember who it she even was).  So much for my being biased towards anyone individual.

But in regards to your concern regarding it being a popularity contest I certainly hope it doesn't turn out that way.  I personnally feel all you women are beautiful and your personalities are wonderful (except for the little attack on me).  
Sincerely,
Brian


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hell NOOOO  I like it hot bother!!  You know what they say,, If you can't take the heat then get out of the kitchen.   With that said, if certain people don't like my comments,,,  tuff shit, live with it, leave it, ignore it or kiss my....    .........




BUTTERFLY,,, 
THIS POST CAME A FEW AFTER YOUR POST. IT WAS "NOT" DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU IN THE LEAST BY THE WAY.  IT WAS A GENERAL STATEMENT NOT PERTAINING TO ANY INCIDENT.  In all actuality, I didn't even see your post until just a few moments ago.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

OK, with all that said, here's a statement for the orignator of this thread.


Well Crash!  What gives?  Set a poll then!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

i need entries!! i'm just gonna declare me winner for the mens and dave the winner for the girls  soon


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Read the other post junior.  The answer is in the palm of your hand!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

You guys fuqen' kill me sometimes I swear.  Too damn funny.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i need entries!! i'm just gonna declare me winner for the mens and dave the winner for the girls  soon


Sounds like a winner


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well I vote for an "all member tie".  I think we are all sexy and rock in one way or another!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Me for example,  I have one damn sexy elbow.  yeaa baby.  And I can rock better then anyone with a full automatic weapon!!!  See what I mean?  Something about everyone!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I vote for an "all member tie".  I think we are all sexy and rock in one way or another!!!!


Now that's what I've been saying from the beginning of this whole silly thing.

I think Crash was just hoping to see some more pics of scantily clad IM ladies


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

you could be right, b'fly.    Now why didn't I see into that.  

Crash!  Your a Perverted GOON!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hiya BF!
how was your day? Get to sleep in late? How's your head?

well...Crash was on to a good idea...there ARE several beautiful women members here....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now that's what I've been saying from the beginning of this whole silly thing.
> 
> I think Crash was just hoping to see some more pics of scantily clad IM ladies



BF,, you've been saying that from the beginning?  You think you have a sexier elbow then me???  and can rock and roll with a full auto better then me???  Why how dare you!!!  I challenge you to a duel!!  Put on a short sleeve shirt and bare that bad boy and grab your weapon and I'll meet you behind the Hen House.  WEre gonna light something up girlfriend!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well again I must say,  I think all the women are beautiful and we should get to see 'ALL' of them neked!!!  Except Burner  I don't want to see her naked.  hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

what the......
your memory going there, old man? 
Burner= Mike = MAN...
up your ginko, buddy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you could be right, b'fly.    Now why didn't I see into that.
> 
> Crash!  Your a Perverted GOON!




hehe  no one ever noticed how i didn't start it now did they


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

we noticed


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

oi!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

Nah thats wasn't the reason but a good  joke  the real reson is i'm a lazy bastard


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

not good!  Did you find a job yet??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

Me job what!?


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah... you. job... work!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

bump................................check out the very first post


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Why oh why did you bring this up???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Because it had cool pics in there.......


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh well in that case...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Did I miss something?

I'm sorry if it upset you.  Didn't mean to hon


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

As far as I'm concerned,
ALL of the young ladies here on IM are SEXY....

You all can eat crackers in my bed at anytime


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2004)

don't worry babs - it's just sometimes when an old thread gets bumped we recall all the "history" associated with it from when it "originally aired".  sometimes for the good...sometimes not so much.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh i c.  opps!  Sorry guys and gals. 

Really didn't mean to open a can or worms.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Because it had cool pics in there.......



Damn right BabsieGirl.  Did you see that ALBOB guy?  There's nothing sexier than a man in uniform.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Especially those plumbing uniforms... God theres nothing better than having to look at a big butt crack showing while a guy gets funky with my sewage system.

Oh, did you mean another kinda uniform Albob?


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Eggs, just say no dude


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_Oh, did you mean another kinda uniform Albob?



Doesn't matter, any uniform I'm in looks DAMN sexy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2004)

Did I win?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 3, 2004)

no everyone came to the same conclusion they couldn't compare to me


----------



## MissOz (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I dunno, Boobies go a long way with me!



well I'll have to post some pics....with my new boobies now!!!!!


----------



## MissOz (Mar 4, 2004)

Doesn't matter who wins...as long as ya do ya best with what you got!!!.xx


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> well I'll have to post some pics....with my new boobies now!!!!!



If I yell "yippie" will you still post them?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> If I yell "yippie" will you still post them?



You read my mind.


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You read my mind.



Great minds think alike.
Well, great mind on your part...
I was just being pornal


----------

